# Build a Megohmmeter??



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello,

Any ideas as to where to find links or info on building electrical test equipment like a megohmmeter?

The principle seems basic. Hand crank generator, various resistors, analog meter, test leads, switch for determining meter reading or output voltage or both.

Has anyone here ever built something like this before? Any pointers are welcome.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, there! 

Interesting subject! I have not built one, but I have used many of them.

Are you wanting to start from complete scratch, or maybe copy one already built?


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

We studied this in Electronics shop when I was in high school. LBJ was the president of the USA back then and I could have bought a used 55 Chevy two door sedan with a six cylinder engine and 55K miles for $225. I didn't have the $225 then, and that old car costs $22500 today, but the theory of an analog ohmeter hasn't changed.

see http://www.tpub.com/neets/book3/7l.htm


----------

